
Ask HN: What is the simplest way to check if a similar article is on HN? - chirau
I have found that some times when i post a link, their is a similar story but perhaps from a different source. I only realize it when someone comments with a link to a related thread. I would like to avoid this in future. Is there any easy way of checking this?
======
ozten
Use the search feature at the bottom of the page. It is powered by
[https://hn.algolia.com](https://hn.algolia.com)

Although it isn't fool proof, obviously better than not doing it.

Search for your URL, as well as targeted keywords.

~~~
greenyoda
Instead of using the search box at the bottom of the page, I find it more
useful to go directly to hn.algolia.com. There, you can control more of the
search parameters. In particular, if you want to search if a story has been
submitted recently, you can use the "search by date" option rather than the
default "search by popularity".

------
HoopleHead
Searching to see if a story has already been posted?

What an incredible thought! Though, given the noise to signal ratio round
here, one that I fear you may be alone in thinking.

